# livery near saline?



## LMR (10 September 2014)

Posting on behalf of a friend. She is moving to saline and is looking for part/full livery with either outdoor school with lights or indoor. 

She has found the following so far, any recommendations or ones to avoid? Feel free to PM me

Dollar Equestrian
Mac lennan dressage
Lochview stables
Paddockview


----------



## SJDuff (10 September 2014)

I haven't heard of the others but Dollar Equestrian has fantastic facilities and is very clean, safe and organised.

SJ


----------



## Marydoll (12 September 2014)

Try Moyna Milnes place at Solsgirth, small livery with lovely big outdoor with mirrors


----------



## TPO (21 September 2014)

Avoid Paddock View

Loch View has a good reputation

No idea personally about the other two as I've never visited them.

Ashbank is a new part/full in Airth.

There's a private yard in Saline that offers part/full. It's not got a name as such. There was an advert up in Macaskie's at Crook of Devon. I was there on DIY but I've lost the number but could put you/your friend in touch via Facebook if that would help.


----------



## horseyjo (27 November 2014)

Do you have contact details for Moyna Milne please? Sounds like it ould be spot on for a friend of mine looking to move yards.


----------



## donnerprinz (30 December 2014)

Hi, is Ashbank livery this place http://www.primelocation.com/for-sale/details/33765285#DSAACCbjkMQPGzAf.97

Only asking as its for sale??
Does anyone know what kind of livery they do?


----------



## TPO (31 December 2014)

donnerprinz said:



			Hi, is Ashbank livery this place http://www.primelocation.com/for-sale/details/33765285#DSAACCbjkMQPGzAf.97

Only asking as its for sale??
Does anyone know what kind of livery they do?
		
Click to expand...

I think that's an old advert. It was sold recently (earlier this year I think) and the new owners advertise livery. It was full livery only when I saw the advert but that could have changed. 

The owner is on Facebook and I'm pretty sure the yard advert was on one of the livery in Central scotland pages


----------

